# Fort Collins - Grand Opening: FULL CYCLE BIKES!!!



## keepitsimplespeed (Dec 20, 2005)

*Full Cycle Grand Opening: Ft. Collins!!!*

Saturday May 6th 230 S College St, Fort Collins 


Bring your BIKE and join the fun!!!​*10% off EVERYTHING in the store (yes - bikes included!) AND Free Service ALL DAY!!!​* 
*
11am: FREE Cruiser Ride! All ages, under 10 Miles, meet at the store (230 S College St.) at 11AM.
 

12-3pm: FREE Food and Drinks!
 

2pm: FREE Give-Aways: Including TWO Giant Cruisers and more!!! Must be present to win.
 *

_All Day!!! FREE Service - first come first served 
12 Months FREE Financing -- One Day Only!!!
www.fullcyclebikes.com​_


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

keepitsimplespeed said:


> *Full Cycle Grand Opening: Ft. Collins!!!*
> 
> Saturday May 6th 230 S College St, Fort Collins
> 
> ...


how many Full Cycles are there now?


----------



## keepitsimplespeed (Dec 20, 2005)

*There are 3 Full Cycles: 2 in Boulder and 1 in Ft Collins*

www.fullcyclebikes.com

Boulder - The Hill 1211 13th Street
Boulder - 1795 Pearl St
Ft Collins 230 S. College Ave. (Grand Opening Saturday 5/6)


----------



## DaveN (Jun 25, 2005)

Full Cycle did a great job with their renovation and tenant finish. I got to stop by a few days ago after work. It was very impressive and feels like a bike shop with room to browse and a very friendly and helpful staff. It's nice to have someone local carrying the Orbea, Giant, and Felt brands.


----------

